# Emperor scorpion pre-molt?



## hecait (Nov 23, 2014)

I have had my emperor scorpion, Gideon, for about a year now, and haven't seen him molt yet. About a month ago, he became even more reclusive and dug a deep hole under his substrate to hide away. Today, I had to clean his tank, so I had to dig him out, and this is what he looked like (for whatever reason, it won't let me upload the pictures):


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/files/7/7/7/5/0/002_original.jpg?cache=1416770801

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/files/7/7/7/5/0/004.jpg

I was wondering if this was just a plump scorpion, or if he was actually getting ready to molt, and if so, how long before he actually does molt.


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like an upcoming molt to me, though it is not really easy to say when it will happen.  Pandinus are pretty slow in their later years when it comes to molting.


----------



## hecait (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm just worried that he will molt when I'm away and back up at college, since I'm only home for a week. The last thing I want is for something to go wrong- especially when I'm not around.

I don't know how old he is, but someone told me he was "sub-adultish". I got him from a breeder at an expo. But is it true that the color of their telson can hint at whether they are an adult or a juvenile?


----------



## G. Carnell (Nov 23, 2014)

That scorp probably has 2 moults left until its adult

Actually its best if you are away when it moults (provided temp/humidity stay good), less distractions means there is LESS chance of something going wrong

I killed my very first 2 emperor babies by trying to help them moult, just need to leave them be


----------



## hecait (Nov 23, 2014)

G. Carnell said:


> That scorp probably has 2 moults left until its adult
> 
> Actually its best if you are away when it moults (provided temp/humidity stay good), less distractions means there is LESS chance of something going wrong
> 
> I killed my very first 2 emperor babies by trying to help them moult, just need to leave them be


I understand. It's just hard because I have a gecko with shedding problems, so I have to keep a close eye on her to prevent complications. So, like with my gecko, my fears of possible molting complications make me want to constantly check up on both of them and make sure everything is in order. It's alright with my geckos, but not so much with Gideon. And that makes me worry a bit. But the last thing I want to do is kill him.

Right now, the temperature in his tank is between 77-80 degrees, and I just put a heating mat on the warm side. I have 2 inches of gravel at the bottom of his tank so I can fill it with water, and 4 inches of coconut fiber on top of that. There is also plastic wrap over most of the top of the tank to help hold humidity. I just hope this is enough to create an ideal environment for molting.


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 23, 2014)

The answer to your question from before is the telson does change color with age until adulthood when it is the deep crimson color I love so much lol.  I agree with G Carnell - disturbing a gecko while it is molting may or may not be harmful (I don't really know) but what I do know is that disturbing a scorpion attempting to molt is definitely harmful.  It needs to be left alone and undisturbed for the molting process.


----------



## hecait (Nov 24, 2014)

scorpion975 said:


> The answer to your question from before is the telson does change color with age until adulthood when it is the deep crimson color I love so much lol.  I agree with G Carnell - disturbing a gecko while it is molting may or may not be harmful (I don't really know) but what I do know is that disturbing a scorpion attempting to molt is definitely harmful.  It needs to be left alone and undisturbed for the molting process.


Disturbing them isn't particularly harmful, but it can be stressful depending on the individual gecko. They usually shed at night and eat it afterwards, so it is uncommon to catch them doing it or even tell that they shed. But if they have any difficulties, the shed can restrict blood flow and that can cause problems, which can result in the loss of a toe. If I do physically disturb them, it is usually just to give them a quick soak in warm water to aid in the shedding process. 

Geckos shed all the time and I can intervene if necessary, but I've never had to worry about complications in a molting arachnid. I just wish I could know how much longer it will take before he does molt.


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 27, 2014)

It's an emp. You'll likely be waiting for a while.


----------

